# Forum policy question: advertising operas...



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Is it frowned upon to advertise operas on the forum? I've recently joined an amateur company and thought it might be a good idea (we only do two per year), but don't want to annoy anyone.

Matt


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hello MattExcell,

This will be fine as long as it is of interest to the users of this forum, posted in the right forum area - and only posted once!

:tiphat:


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't speak for forum policy, but I'd sure be interested in hearing about involvement of our members in those kinds of things. I think it's pretty easy to tell the difference between a legitimate, active member and a spamming interloper.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Cavaradossi said:


> I can't speak for forum policy, but I'd sure be interested in hearing about involvement of our members in those kinds of things. I think it's pretty easy to tell the difference between a legitimate, active member and a spamming interloper.


Yes, and our membership have been very helpful and proactive in reporting spam.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

So which opera is?


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.talkclassical.com/23466-southgate-opera-presents-hms.html#post409061 :tiphat:


----------

